# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Një angleze, "luftë" për të fejuarin shqiptar

## Shijaksi-London

Faqja 12 - AKTUALITET Maj 2, 2004 


MINISTRIA E EMIGRACIONIT DO TE PERZERE LIRIM GECAJN 

"Mos e riatdhesoni burrin tim" 
Një angleze, "luftë" për të fejuarin shqiptar 


Gazeta Shqiptare


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu


ANGLI

Emigrantët shqiptarë që janë në Angli nuk kanë të njëjtin shans si polakët, çekët apo hungarezët, të cilët prej dy ditësh kanë hyrë në familjen europiane. Një i ri shqiptar në një qytet të Anglisë, baba i dy fëmijëve, rrezikon të ndahet nga ata, sepse autoritet e emigracionit kanë refuzuar që t'ia shtyjnë vizën. Lirim Gecaj, 22 vjeç, së bashku me të fejuarën e tij Anneka Shaw, 17-vjeçe, me të cilën ai ka dy djem binjakë, i kanë bërë një lutje Ministrisë së Emigracionit (Home Office). Nëpërmjet kësaj lutjeje, Lirimi ka kërkuar që të qëndrojë pranë familjes së sapokrijuar në zonën e Teesside. "Dëshiroj që të ndërtoj një familje sëbashku me Annekën, të punësohem si të gjithë të tjerët që të kem mundësi të rris dhe të shoh nga afër fëmijët e mi", shkruan Lirimi në letrën e tij drejtuar Ministrisë së Emigracionit. Fakti që ai është fejuar me një shtetase angleze, e cila priste të lindte dy fëmijë binjakë, duket se ka qënë një arsye e fortë për shqiptarin që të pajisej me një vizë nga autoritet britanike në Tiranë. Falë kësaj vize ai ka mundur të jetë pranë të fejuarës së tij në momentin kur ajo ka sjellë në jetë dy djem binjakë, të cilët i kanë quajtur Jack dhe Ryan. Gëzimi i ardhjes në jetë i binjakëve është shuar shpejt, pasi ata rrezikohen që të rriten pa kujdesin e babait të tyre. Lirimi e ka të vështirë të qëndrojë në Angli, pasi ai nuk ka dokumente, edhe pse me Annekën është dashuruar në Greqi disa kohë më parë, kur ajo kishte shkuar si turiste, ndërsa shqiptari ishte emigrant. Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe planet e një martese midis çiftit për momentin janë të pasigurta. Kërkesa drejtuar Drejtorisë Nacionale të Emigracionit (Immigration and Nationality Directorate) për shtyrjen e vizës është refuzuar. Ndërkohë që shqiptari ka deklaruar se, do të martohet me anglezen, do të punojë në Angli për të mbajtur fëmijët e tij.

Dhimbja

Guri i fundit që ka dashur të lëvizë për të lejuar burrin që të qëndrojë pranë saj ka qënë sensibilizimi i deputetit të zonës dhe banorëve lokalë nëpërmjet një konference shtypi në shtëpinë e saj. Anneka Shaw që banon në rrugën Monmouth Road, Eston u tha gazetarëve se "i fejuari i saj mund të qëndrojë për pak kohë në Angli. Nuk është e drejtë dhe njerëzore që të ndahet një familje siç po ndodh me ne". Më pas ajo ka thënë mes lotëve se "po më shkatërrohet jeta. Mendoj se është gabim që një djalë, i cili erdhi në këtë vend të punojë për familjen e tij, të bëjë gjithçka për ta, tani të largohet".

Reagimi

Home Office në letrën dërguar Gecajt, në emër të ministrit të Brendshëm David Blankett ka shkruar se "nuk është e kënaqur me arsyet e parashtuar nga Gecaj për të vazhduar qëndrimin në Angli, pasi këto arsye nuk janë të përfshira në ligjin e emigracionit". Kjo ministri e këshillon atë që të kthehet në Shqipëri dhe të aplikojë nga atje. Në lidhje me këtë letër, e fejuara e shqiptarit ka shtuar se "nëse ai kthehet në Shqipëri do t'i duhet më shumë se një vit që të finalizojë ardhjen e tij sërish në Angli". Sipas saj, ditët në vazhdim ajo do t'i drejtohet Gjykatës së Apelit dhe nuk do ta kursejë veten që të ngjisë shkallët e kësaj gjykate sëbashku me fëmitë e saj, nëse një gjë e tillë do të kërkohet.


Të afërmit e Annenkës kundër largimit të Lirimit

Ka qënë pikërisht nënë e të dashurës së shqiptarit Janet Shaw ajo e cila ka sponsorizuar ardhjen e tij në Angli me një vizë turistike gjashtëmujore. "Unë jam në krah të tyre dhe do t'i ndihmoj ata me mundësitë që kam deri në fund. Ai tashmë është pjesë e familjes sime, është çmenduri të largosh një baba nga gjiri i familjes së tij siç kërkojnë të bëjnë autoritetet e emigracionit. Ndërsa motra e anglezes, Suzana, e shqetësuar me atë që po ndodh me bashkëshortin e motrës u shpreh se "ata duhen shumë, është për të ardhur keq që ai nuk mund të qëndrojë këtu. Sa herë që ai hyn në dhomë fytyrat e fëmijëve shdrisin". Edhe Lirimi e ka të vështirë ndarjen nga familja e tij e re, megjithatë, janë autoritetet angleze që do të vendosin se çdo të bëhet më pas.

----------

